# Message Editor Interface



## wasabi (Nov 3, 2005)

doesn't work anymore. I tried all three controls, nothing works.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 3, 2005)

I got that for a moment too Wasabi, then I reloaded my screen (copying my message first in case it was "lost in the refresh") and it seemed to work fine


----------



## wasabi (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hey it works! Thanks!*


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 3, 2005)

No worries Wasabi - refreshing (reloading the page) can often solve a myraid of unexplicable (to the common computer layperson - lol ) computer behaviours


----------

